# conquest 3 specs?



## SpotShy (Mar 14, 2005)

Here ya go!

Conquest 3
Specifications 
IBO Rating (FPS) (approx.) 310 fps (Approx) 
AMO Rating
(FPS) (approx.) 236 fps (Approx) 
Cam(s) Max Cam, Mini Max Cam, Super Soft 
Draw Weight 40, 50, 60, 70 lbs. 
Draw Length 28-32 in.(Max Cam), 24-29 in.(Mini Max Cam), 28-32 in.(Super Soft Cam) 
Axle to Axle Length
(approx) 41 in. (Approx) 
Brace Height
(approx.) 7 in. (Approx) 
Riser Length 27 1/8 in. (Approx) 
Physical Weight
(approx.) 4.4 lbs. (Approx) 
Letoff (%) 80%, 65% or 60% (Approx) 
String/Cable Length String 103 1/4" Cable 43 5/8"
String 97 15/16"" Cable 42 3/4"
(Mini MaxCam) 


To begin, Max the bow out in poundage at the max drawlength(longest peg). Then get the axle to axle to about 40 7/8 (actual), Brace should be around 6 3/4 (center of bergerbutton hole to the center of the string) (actual). Be sure that the cam is orientated properly(see mininmax cam oreintation @ http://forums.mathewsinc.com/viewtopic.php?t=29145). You may have to give and take because depending on the type and actual length of string and cable it will be different. Go for Axle to axle first, then cam orientation and let brace be the last of importance. The ddr is a 28" cam and on the short peg will be 27.5". Once the bow is to spec, if the draw is still short, he could consider removing the handle and shoot off the risor, that's is what many of us do. Hope this helps!


----------



## nccrutch (Feb 26, 2003)

The DDR is a 29". The EER is the 28". The "R" is for right-handed, and there will be a "HL" at the end if it's an 80% cam.

here's the chart:
http://www.mathewsinc.com/v2/home/i...oFileCategoryID=2001&cboFileCategoryIDMain=-1


----------



## SpotShy (Mar 14, 2005)

My bad on the cam draw length, I was going through them in my head and anytime I do anything with my head, there could be problems!


----------



## nccrutch (Feb 26, 2003)

Well, i only knew because i'm a 28" draw, and EER is burned into my brain.


----------



## jeronimo (Mar 4, 2005)

thanks guys.ill get it set to those specs.


----------

